# New Guy



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

Hes in a tank by himself because he was way to big to mix with my small reds hes one of three I got yesterday. The other two I'm taking a chance with my 4 reds. The reds are 4.5-5 inches and the two other terns are 7-8 inches. Pictures of them to come later.

well here he or she is
View attachment 45469

View attachment 45470

View attachment 45471

View attachment 45472

View attachment 45473


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a Big Fat redbelly with Yellow color .....

Nice Pick-up


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

You don't think its a tern Mr.harley it looks like one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sledhead said:


> You don't think its a tern Mr.harley it looks like one
> [snapback]856004[/snapback]​


Of course I think its a Tern







, just with alot of Reg. Red (Natt) Characteristics , But hell what do I know ...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn nice fish. congrats


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

sledhead said:


> You don't think its a tern Mr.harley it looks like one
> [snapback]856004[/snapback]​


The way I understand it, there is debate over whether or not P. ternetzi is really a seperate species or just a color variation of P. natteri.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

cool nice to know thanks. Why do they sell at sharkaquarium and such for so much more than reds


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

sledhead said:


> cool nice to know thanks. Why do they sell at sharkaquarium and such for so much more than reds
> [snapback]856103[/snapback]​


Because they are more rare and people are willing to pay more


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

THOSE ARE SOME SWEET ASS PICS


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice Tern. I would like to add 1 to my shoal.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...that tern looks pretty impressive


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome Tern







, this guy is big!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice. Are you going to leave him in his own tank?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice tern.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice tern, man I want one







BTW, what plant is that you have in the tank?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice, but why dont you just put the 3 of the terns with the rest of your reds







if you are going to put 2 in why not just put the other one in there too?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Tern you got there.

I like that bamboo plant you got too!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats a beautifull yellow Naterreri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice pir and nice plant !!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like a pacu from the front. Either that or a snub nose oddball. Nobody else noticed this?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good nice pics


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

terns have more of bull face then reds I thind thats why you might think it has a face like a pacu


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lookin good, i miss him already


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice turn..like the shape on it


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool


----------

